# Breeding Jade Head Guppy's (Beginner)



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I just recently bought 3 Jade guppys, along with a breeding "chamber" thing. First off I was hoping I could keep them in the breeding section because my gouramis have been eye'ing them. There kept in a 30 gallon fish tank with other fish, but inside the breeding chamber. There is proper filtration and the level's are currently at.

pH - 6.5
kH - 160 ppm
GH - 120 ppm
NO2 - 1.0 ppm
NO3 - 10 ppm
Temp - 80 F

What I need to know is, how fast will they breed? How many egg's will they lay? What are the proper water setting's for the best outcome? How can I tell the diffrence between male/female? How can I tell if one is pregnant? Any thing else that could be helpful? 

Thanks so much,
Chris


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Guppy's for one, are livebearers, which means that the male fertilizes the eggs in the females sac, then the fry hatch in her sac and when they are ready, she spits them out. So you won't have to worry about the eggs getting eaten, just the fry. 

I've had a 20g full of guppies for the past year and a half, and I really havent had trouble breeding them since it just happens. 

After the female spits out the fry, she'll most likey spit out another batch in a good 20-30 days depending on if you leave the female(s) in with the male(s).

Males are more flashier than females meaning that their tails are decorated with intense colors and patterns. Females on the other hand are less colorful and look more like regular feeder guppies and definitely alot bigger than males. 

You'll know when a female is pregnant...trust me  

One tip I can add is that feeding your male and female meaty foods, such as blood worms, blackworms, or brine shrimp might have an effect on your fry. I used blood worms one time and ended up getting larger more colorful fry than my second batch, even though the second time wasnt on purpose. 

Good luck with your breeding!


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

theres not much u can do to get guppies to breed. females are like always pregnant and can have several broods with one "encounter" and, depending on the tank mates, should be fine w/o a breeding trap. 

when the female is ready to give birth she will be very plump and supposedly squarish in shape, though i never noticed it with mine. also the female will probably not swim and "graceful" and might be more aggressive and looking for a place to give birth


----------

